# Liaison entre entité, binding et interface builder xcode 4



## boobool (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Après avoir fais des liaisons entre des entités dans le modèle, comment les gérer dans l'interface builder ? J'essaye avec des array controller mais je n'arrive à rien.
Par exemple avec une entités livres (titre, date, édition) et une entités auteurs (nom, prenom, etc...), comment entrer tous les livres écrits par un auteur avec un table view pour afficher et entrer les auteurs et un autre pour lister et entrer les livres qu'il a écrit ?
Faut-il utiliser des array controller et si oui comment ?
J'arrive a me débrouiller sur une entité mais je n'arrive pas à les lier ou comme qui dirait faire des jointures.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mars 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris, on a une table avec des auteurs quand on clique sur un nom, ses livres apparaissent dans une autre table.

Creer un arraycontroller pour chaque table.
Dans les attributs de l'arraycontroller, specifier l'entity adequate et cocher la case "Prepares content".
Dans ses bindings -> Parameters -> Managed object context bind to l'AppDelegate et Model key path = managedObjectContext.
Pour le contrôleur des livres, dans ses bindings il faut aussi spécifier Controller content -> Content set bind to Nom du contrôleur des auteurs, Controller key = selection,  Model key path = nom de la relation que tu as défini dans l'entity.

J'ai répondu pour te mettre sur la voie mais ce sont vraiment les bases! Il faudrait étudier un peu plus avant de poser de telles questions. Tout est dans la doc apple. Si l'anglais te pose un problème, consulte un bouquin en français ou un tutoriel sur internet.


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2012)

C'est le genre de choses bien expliquées dans le bouquin - tutoriel d'Aaron Hillegass.


----------



## boobool (2 Mars 2012)

> Il faudrait étudier un peu plus avant de poser de telles questions


Dailleurs le temps que je revienne sur le forum et j'ai trouvé la solution , la même 
Merci


----------

